# New BHO method



## Hushpuppy (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey guys, I was talking to a buddy who makes BHO and he was saying that he feels like he doesn't get all of the oils using the current extraction method. I said we should rig up a jar so that we can pour the butane into it like you would do with ISO or grain alcohol, and bathe the trim so that the butane has a chance to really liquidate the oils then pour it off through a screen into the pyrodex container to allow the butane to boil off.

The problem is getting the butane to stay in liquid form long enough to flood a large jar for bathing the material.

Anyone have any suggestions or see any problems with doing this?


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2012)

> The problem is getting the butane to stay in liquid form long enough to flood a large jar for bathing the material.




Place jar in ice bath. Inject butane, have air lock installed to release any butane that does boil off,  so there is no explosion.

Or go outside when it is cold, boiling point of butane is 30-34 I think, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2012)

> , so there is no explosion.



sounds scary

take care and be safe *Hushpuppy*


----------



## Graywolf (Dec 22, 2012)

Try using a thermos instead of a jar and it will work well.

Check out the last process on this thread:http://skunkpharmresearch.com/bho-extraction/


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 23, 2012)

Thank you guys. 

Graywolf; Thankyou, that is a great read. I saved it in my favorites so that I can sit and do some serious reading on the subject. 

Happy HoHo guys


----------



## ston-loc (Dec 23, 2012)

I've been reading up on the process myself lately and going to be trying to make BHO for my first time. Went with getting a stainless steel turkey baster. Haven't made any yet. Still waiting on the vacuum chamber and pump to arrive for the purge.


----------

